#ubuntu-dz 2011-06-28
<oix> hi
<malik_b> j'ai essayé d'installer ubuntu 11.04 sur mon PC, mais l'installation n'abouti pas, quelqu'un peut il m'aider? je suis disoponible pour plus de détai s'il le faut
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-25
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-26
<chobo12110> salut les gars je suis nouveau
<salam> salam a tous  voila j'ai un petit probleme avec le youtube ....les videos ne marchennt pas svp aidez moi
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-27
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<cORTEx> Bonjour ButterflyOfFire ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour cORTEx :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Yopla !
<ButterflyOfFire> Au fait si vous désirez accéder aux services qui sont en IPv6 alors que votre FAI (Algérie Télécom) ne fournit pas d'IPv6, vous pouvez utiliser une Tunnel Broker sous Ubuntu : Check this out en utilisant Gogoc) :) http://victe.blogspot.tw/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-ipv6-tunnel-broker.html
<ButterflyOfFire> un Tunnel*
<ButterflyOfFire> un ifconfig sur votre config réseau donnera à peu près ça : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062651/
<ButterflyOfFire> Puis faîtes un test sur http://test-ipv6.com/
<ButterflyOfFire> Je retourne au boulot :) et je garde un œil sur mon écran ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Avant que j'oublie, j'ai été pris par le temps et on vient de m'informer http://www.univ-bejaia.dz/ 6 ème Edition Forum Béjaïa
<ButterflyOfFire> J'y serai le 02 Juillet 2012 inchallah ... histoire de prendre un premier contact pour discuter une probable organisation d'un évènement autour d'Ubuntu et des Logiciels Libres :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Inchallah nous aurons un OK pour la rentrée universitaire de l'an prochain :)
<Lei00> Cool merci pour le tips de l'IPV6
<Lei00> Je reste a l'affut pour l'evenement de la rentree
<Lei00> :)
<ButterflyOfFire> :) Lei00
<ButterflyOfFire> oui oui je suis encore au taff :p
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, tu taff dans quoi?
<ButterflyOfFire> Maintenance informatique Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> du windows?
<ButterflyOfFire> Un peu de tout du Windaube huummmoué (le marché oblige) mais aussi installation réseaux, maintenance Pc portables etc
<Tux-Tn> bonne chance :D
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci Tux-Tn ça j'en ai besoin effectivement ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> "du courage" :p
<ButterflyOfFire> Petite précision tout de même qui s'impose Tux-Tn ... je ne suis pas informaticien de formation ;) Je suis interprète-traducteur
<Tux-Tn> ah tiens
<Tux-Tn> sympa ça
<Tux-Tn> tu sais ça pourrait servir dans la cause informatique
<Tux-Tn> à par traduire des applications ya les gars de telecomix qui cherchent tout le temps des traducteurs qui lisent l'arabe
<Tux-Tn> tu connais telecomix?
<ButterflyOfFire> Yep :)
<Tux-Tn> sinon tu dois traduire beaucoup sur launchpad non?
<ButterflyOfFire> Un peu oui :) ... Shutter, Deluge, Webmin et quelques autres projects "Ubuntu"
<ButterflyOfFire> Check "french" => http://www.webmin.com/trans.html Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> nice job :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Et bientôt inchallah, je vais soumettre beaucoup de corrections de traduction pour Webmin
<ButterflyOfFire> Bone fin de journée
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne*
<Lei00> ButterflyOfFire: Bonne fin de journee a toi aussi
<Tux-Tn> Lei00, il est parti :'(
<Lei00> OH :'(
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-30
<Baloo_> salam alikoum
<Baloo_> alors la réunion a était annulé !!
<ButterflyOfFire> Petite info vite fait : 41.98.128.0/18 Jaguar Network on behalf of Djaweb.   AS36947
<ButterflyOfFire> http://jaguar-network.com/ y'a des français derrière ? ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée
<ButterflyOfFire> ++
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-01
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam Off
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Salam DelphiWorld & @ *
#ubuntu-dz 2013-06-24
<areour> bon jour y a du monde dans la place?
<areour> bye
#ubuntu-dz 2016-07-02
<Prompt> salam alikom
<Prompt> ANYONE HERE,
